
NAFTA and other trade deals have not gutted American manufacturing – period - stablemap
http://www.vox.com/the-big-idea/2017/1/24/14363148/trade-deals-nafta-wto-china-job-loss-trump
======
SlipperySlope
This hypothesis is falsifiable.

Let's see what happens to US manufacturing when protectionist trade policies
take hold.

